# Raymarine ST1000 Plus worth it???



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an opportunity to pick one of these units up for a very reasonable discount and was wondering if my money is better spent on other things. Any suggestions (past or present experiences) or advice about these units? 

Many thanks
Chris


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Is this the tiller pilot that is the successor of the Autohelm 1000? Because I've got a 20 year old Autohelm 1000 that still works like a champ, and a pooched one in reserve I can cannibalize for parts.

I use it mainly for single-handed heading to wind and for long, calm motors or motor-sails on the old boat. It eats a fair number of amps and can be overwhelmed in heavy slop, but it otherwise does the trick of steering the boat. I wouldn't keep it on batteries alone, however...too greedy!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on what boat you plan to use it on. The ST1000 is the smallest of their tiller pilots, and only suitable for smaller boats. I have one on my boat, and not having it would be a serious PITA, especially when I'm single handing the boat.


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## petertribo (Jun 21, 2007)

I posted here about problems I had with service of an ST1000. I think maybe I have solved those service problems, I am holding my breath. You might want to look at that thread.

I did a lot of research on this board and others and found a number of posts stating that the ST1000 is somewhat allergic to water! I think that has been the problem with my unit. Some sailors therefore have sewn cloth cases for the units to protect the autopilot from water. One sailor said that once he did that, he never had any problems. Another said he used White cloth to keep the unit cooler feeling that the sun would heat up the interior and possibly cause heat damage.

I sail a 2500# trimaran and the unit I believe is rated for 6000#, so that is not an issue. Most of my sailing in singlehanded and the ST1000 has really added a new dimension to sailing. It's is a great product, WHEN IT WORKS.

You did not mention a remote. With the setup of my autopilot outside the cockpit, I really need a remote. I bought a bundle (ST1000 and wire remote) three years ago as a special deal. My understanding is that they have discontinued the wire remote which will make it difficult if that blows. I make sure I do not leave the remote laying around in the cockpit to be damaged.

I think only Simrad makes a similar unit for small boats. At the time I bought they did not make a remote, so they were out of the picture.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Petertribo-

Just curious, what trimaran do you have??


----------



## Culinary411 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Love it!*

I just installed one on my boat and it helped put the "booze" back in booze-cruise for me. It makes sailing SO much more fun when out alone or when entertaining non-sailing friends. I just set it on course and relax. I run 2 large batteries on an inboard so battery drain has not been a problem yet.


----------

